# windows server 2008r2 unable start roles and features



## akbaruddin9322 (Oct 1, 2013)

hi 

iam unable to start roles and feature in my server 2008r2 

its shows error .msg also

can please any one help me resolve this issue


thanks 

screenshots are available


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Does this help: http://blogs.technet.com/b/csstwpla...-found-exception-from-hresult-0x80070490.aspx


----------



## akbaruddin9322 (Oct 1, 2013)

Not working this also


----------



## geekytechy (Dec 24, 2014)

Try looking at the following article to see if it may provide some help for troubleshooting:
http://social.technet.microsoft.com...mmon-events-and-errors-in-server-manager.aspx


----------



## akbaruddin9322 (Oct 1, 2013)

No this also doesn't help me 

thanks for reply


----------

